# A happy customer....



## Ligget (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello folks, I wanted to share this pen with you all, it is an order from one of the staff at the day centre I attend. She wanted a click pen with brown wood, so I made this Sierra Click for her, two-tone titanium hardware (black & gold), Rosewood burl  from Gary Max with a CA finish. 

She was delighted when I gave her the pen today, comments welcome!


----------



## jimofsanston (Jul 28, 2009)

*blinding*

looks great she is going to be very supprised to get that pen. :tongue::bulgy-eyes:


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Jul 28, 2009)

Beautiful pen, Mark and a satisfied customer. You can't go wrong with that combination.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 28, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## Seer (Jul 28, 2009)

That is a very nice looking pen mate


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 28, 2009)

beautiful!


----------



## JimMc7 (Jul 28, 2009)

Beautiful!  I didn't realize until your post the Sierra button click was available in the titanium gold.  Great job!


----------



## hewunch (Jul 28, 2009)

I can see why she is pleased! Very nice


----------



## Wheaties (Jul 28, 2009)

Just got my first HRW yesterday. I hope I can make it look anything close to yours! Very very nice!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 28, 2009)

That is excellant Mark . RWB is my all time favorite wood . You have the art of wrapping glass around a blank perfected ! :biggrin:


----------



## Gary Max (Jul 28, 2009)

Dang--- Mark you did good-----nice match with that kit also.
Always good to see folks enjoying the wood bought from us.


----------



## pianomanpj (Jul 28, 2009)

Wow, Mark! That came out great! Fantastic finish!


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 28, 2009)

Mark, stunning as usual!!! Been a while, thought maybe you were working on your tan!!!:smile-big::rain:


----------



## Rangertrek (Jul 28, 2009)

*Nice Pen*

Very nice finish, I like the straight shape and that kit.
You did a great job to show off the quality of the wood.:wink:


----------



## workinforwood (Jul 28, 2009)

That pen looks way too good to be made by a Scotsman!  Congrats on the great sale..she picked a winner!


----------



## Greg O'Sherwood (Jul 28, 2009)

Mark,
you pen is beautiful. You have a good eye for matching material to kit finishes.

I'm also impressed with your photography. You almost always use a different background or prop. Can you sent me a pic of your setup? I like the lighting you get and I'd like to see the setup and location of your lamps. I can't seem to place mine where i get great results like yours. 

thanks,
Gregory


----------



## tim self (Jul 28, 2009)

That rosewood is stunning.  They're comming out so much lighter than I thought.  Beautiful red.


----------



## hilltopper46 (Jul 28, 2009)

Beautiful pen, Mark.  Great finish.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jul 28, 2009)

Mark,
As always you amaze me. If I could take as good of a photo as you do, I would be content. I'm working on getting some of Gary's wood. If it is as good as your photo, it will be something else.


----------



## mickr (Jul 28, 2009)

outstanding wood..gorgeous finish..she's a lucky gal


----------



## dntrost (Jul 28, 2009)

Mark,
That is a beauty!  I have received some of those blanks from Gary...Your finish is much better than mine!  Very nice work I am sure it will generate more sales


----------



## louisbry (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice looking pen.  I missed out on the Gary Max rosewood deal.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 28, 2009)

Beautiful work Mark.  As always I'm jealous of your finish.


----------



## VisExp (Jul 28, 2009)

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> I'm also impressed with your photography. You almost always use a different background or prop. Can you sent me a pic of your setup? I like the lighting you get and I'd like to see the setup and location of your lamps. I can't seem to place mine where i get great results like yours.



Greg, I believe Mark uses natural sunlight to take his pictures.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 28, 2009)

Simply... Stunning! Great fit and finish!


----------



## erbymcbrayer (Jul 28, 2009)

I like it my Scottish friend. Great job.


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 28, 2009)

Mark as always great fit and finish. I like that kit. Where did you get the kit from????  I need to get some of them. Is that one of those kits where you can use the small tit or leave it out???  Thanks for showing.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 28, 2009)

VisExp said:


> Greg, I believe Mark uses natural sunlight to take his pictures.


 
All my pictures are taken on the outside steps of my workshop, not in the sunlight (hey I live in Scotland so thats out:tongue but in the shade or on an overcast day. No light tent or lamps used just a grey bit of card as a background and my camera on manual, no tripod either.

Thanks to all who replied with positive words, I have not been well recently and that is the first pen I felt up to making in nearly 3 weeks, everyday is a challange just now! 

Best Wishes
Mark


----------



## el_d (Jul 28, 2009)

Very Nice Mark. Didnt know there was a Ti click.


----------



## TurnaPen (Jul 28, 2009)

Great pen Mark, sorry to hear you have not been well, I have been that way also and know what it feels like, Amos


----------



## toolcrazy (Jul 29, 2009)

Gorgeous pen. I love the look of the finished product. 

I love my Siearra click. Been carrying it around for several month, it has worked flawlessly. I need to make more.


----------



## philb (Jul 29, 2009)

Great as usual Mark!

That rosewood looks awesome too, lighter than I expected. Almost like Amboyna! Fits well with the plating though, and now I know what to put my reddy coloured burrs with! Just not on a click kit, prefer the twisters!

Great work,
Phil


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 29, 2009)

Mark,
Sweet looking pen.  Your finish looks perfect from here.  Great job.


----------



## leaycraft (Jul 29, 2009)

Very nice wood and a nice finish.


----------



## leehljp (Jul 29, 2009)

That is a beautiful pen! And the photograph is perfect. 

I too have taken several photos outside in the shade or on an overcast day. I also have used a tent in the sun light, but don't like that as much.

I couldn't figure out which was the best but now you jogged my memory. I should write down my settings but don't because I am usually in a hurry.

Thanks for posting the pict and the way you take your photos.


----------



## Kaspar (Jul 29, 2009)

Gorgeous!  Perfect finish.


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 29, 2009)

That is a fantastic pen, Excellent finish.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jul 29, 2009)

Beautiful pen!


----------



## JohnU (Jul 29, 2009)

Great job Mark!  The pen looks flawless!  Great shape and awesome finish!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 29, 2009)

Greg O'Sherwood said:


> Mark,
> you pen is beautiful. You have a good eye for matching material to kit finishes.
> 
> I'm also impressed with your photography. You almost always use a different background or prop. Can you sent me a pic of your setup? I like the lighting you get and I'd like to see the setup and location of your lamps. I can't seem to place mine where i get great results like yours.
> ...



Greg, let me answer this. I've been lucky to visit Mark at his home a few times and the ease at which he seems to do his pics make me sick to the teeth!!!!:frown:

Once his pen is finished to his extremely high standard. he simply goes outside his little shop and plonks the pen on the concrete step into the shop.
Click, click, job done.  No lights, no tent, nada!!!!!

As for the finish.......
In his shop there are several 'finished' barrels that look stunning to me and I'd love to have done a finish like those!!!!!  These are his REJECTS!!!!

And while his pics really are fantastic, I can assure anyone that even they don't do the pen justice. You ever see one of those fancy paint jobs on custom cars where it looks like you could dip your hand into the liquid looking paintwork?  His finish is just like that!!!:biggrin::wink:


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 30, 2009)

jttheclockman said:


> Mark as always great fit and finish. I like that kit. Where did you get the kit from???? I need to get some of them. Is that one of those kits where you can use the small tit or leave it out??? Thanks for showing.


 

Thought I would bring this question to the top in case you missed it Mark. Thanks.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 30, 2009)

Sorry *John* I did miss your question, I get these wonderful kits from Bear Tooth Woods, here is a link to his Sierra click kits. click here

*Steve* (Skiprat) thanks for the uplifting comments on my finish, will send you the cheque for the agreed amount later! :wink::handshake::biggrin:

*Thanks everyone who took the time to comment on my pen picture!*


----------



## jttheclockman (Jul 30, 2009)

Ligget said:


> Sorry *John* I did miss your question, I get these wonderful kits from Bear Tooth Woods, here is a link to his Sierra click kits. click here
> 
> *Steve* (Skiprat) thanks for the uplifting comments on my finish, will send you the cheque for the agreed amount later! :wink::handshake::biggrin:
> 
> *Thanks everyone who took the time to comment on my pen picture!*


 

Thanks Mark. Will be getting an order together soon. I have to try these.


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 30, 2009)

That is stunningly beautiful.

How do you like those clicks? I've been wanting to try them.


----------



## desertyellow (Jul 30, 2009)

You have done it again.
Another home run!


----------



## Bree (Jul 31, 2009)

Superlative Sierra.
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Ligget (Aug 1, 2009)

DurocShark said:


> That is stunningly beautiful.
> 
> How do you like those clicks? I've been wanting to try them.


 
Don I really like these click Sierras, however, my only complaint would be it has a lazy/cheap click feel. The best click action pen I have made to date is the Long Click pen which has a tight and quality feel click mechanism. I know that they are available from Lau Lau Woodworks as the Click Pen, also I have posted a pick below of my favourite click.


----------

